# J Serra doesn’t play soccer....



## timbuck (Feb 1, 2019)

“They’re a very good team and they’ve got lots of firepower, but they don’t play soccer, in the traditional sense of the word. Everything is kicked forward,” Santa Margarita head coach Chuck Morales said. “You end up playing the same way with them. You end up playing the same game.

https://www.ocregister.com/2019/01/29/jserra-girls-soccer-reclaims-trinity-league-title-with-another-scoreless-draw-against-santa-margarita/


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 1, 2019)

timbuck said:


> “They’re a very good team and they’ve got lots of firepower, but they don’t play soccer, in the traditional sense of the word. Everything is kicked forward,” Santa Margarita head coach Chuck Morales said. “You end up playing the same way with them. You end up playing the same game.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2019/01/29/jserra-girls-soccer-reclaims-trinity-league-title-with-another-scoreless-draw-against-santa-margarita/


I think we all already know this . And these girls comprise the best team in the ECNL. My favorite game of all time was watching these girls getting beat because a team marked their strikers and had more athletic girls marking. Holy cow the belittling words their coach had for the poor defensive girl that got beat - and he would not shut up.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 1, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> ...Holy cow the belittling words their coach had for the poor defensive girl that got beat - and he would not shut up.


Coach Baker is a Bully!!  There is no way I would let my kid play for a coach that belittles his players and is a condescending prick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Coach Baker is a Bully!!  There is no way I would let my kid play for a coach that belittles his players and is a condescending prick.


My kid scored twice against that bastard and he was pissed both times and one of the games it was 11 to 1 them.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My kid scored twice against that bastard and he was pissed both times and one of the games it was 11 to 1 them.


How were the parents? Probably ok due to the score... We went up 1-0 on them and the parents started shouting at the kids, telling them they are better at soccer than my DD's team, etc. One of the kids on our team stopped and shouted that she has not played kickball since 3rd grade recess - it was fabulous...  True story.


----------



## soccer5210 (Feb 1, 2019)

We (Mater Dei) tied them last weekend as well. JSerra parents weren’t happy and got loud enough that one of our defenders who was closest to them “shushed” them a few times (put a finger to her lips and shook her head.). Didn’t work though.


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 2, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Coach Baker is a Bully!!  There is no way I would let my kid play for a coach that belittles his players and is a condescending prick.


Unfortunately, the little fella suffers from a myopic degenerative napoleanistic kick-ball disease called Small-man syndrome. Worse, the dude doesn’t even have the capacity to see it 

Empathy. For him. I have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> How were the parents? Probably ok due to the score... We went up 1-0 on them and the parents started shouting at the kids, telling them they are better at soccer than my DD's team, etc. One of the kids on our team stopped and shouted that she has not played kickball since 3rd grade recess - it was fabulous...  True story.


Parents seemed ok, but a bit above I would say.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 2, 2019)

nothing is more entertaining than scoring against his team or frustrating the players and seeing his agitation level go through the roof. Have always felt sorry for the players but none of the players or parents care because they are the "winners".  I can't say champions because they don't exemplify being a champion in my view.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Zerodenero said:


> Unfortunately, the little fella suffers from a myopic degenerative napoleanistic kick-ball disease called Small-man syndrome. Worse, the dude doesn’t even have the capacity to see it
> 
> Empathy. For him. I have.


Everyone is a little fella where you are concerned.


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 2, 2019)

Are any of the JSerra players commuted to college soccer? Will thier kickball game be acceptable at the next level?


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 2, 2019)

Well a large percentage of the incoming UCLA 2020 class are from this team so we will see how they fit in with how they have been taught to play for 8-10 years


----------



## timbuck (Feb 2, 2019)

jojosoccer said:


> Are any of the JSerra players commuted to college soccer? Will thier kickball game be acceptable at the next level?


They are mostly Blues ecnl players.  A lot will be playing in college.  Their speed and physicality will get them to college.  And most colleges play that same way.


----------



## soccermama213 (Feb 2, 2019)

These comments are hilarious. Sounds like this coach and team is a hoot.

 I love the fact that all the private schools get to have these super teams while the rest of the schools fend for themselves with what they have. Always been an issue in football and agree they need their own league. What I really enjoy is seeing a great win and games by public high schools making use of their small handful of unrecruited/non scholarship given club players. There are a couple of  CIF division winners from last year who did so with club players from some great teams with just random non club coaches. Don't get me wrong - its great if you can afford that private school lifestyle but I know one D2 private HS who the coach is a club coach and 8 of his starters are from his club team so I'm sure recruited there by him, not just parents who chose for their kid to go to that school for academics


----------



## Frank (Feb 4, 2019)

soccermama213 said:


> These comments are hilarious. Sounds like this coach and team is a hoot.
> 
> I love the fact that all the private schools get to have these super teams while the rest of the schools fend for themselves with what they have. Always been an issue in football and agree they need their own league. What I really enjoy is seeing a great win and games by public high schools making use of their small handful of unrecruited/non scholarship given club players. There are a couple of  CIF division winners from last year who did so with club players from some great teams with just random non club coaches. Don't get me wrong - its great if you can afford that private school lifestyle but I know one D2 private HS who the coach is a club coach and 8 of his starters are from his club team so I'm sure recruited there by him, not just parents who chose for their kid to go to that school for academics


Main OC Private school league = Trinity league


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 4, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I think we all already know this . And these girls comprise the best team in the ECNL. My favorite game of all time was watching these girls getting beat because a team marked their strikers and had more athletic girls marking. Holy cow the belittling words their coach had for the poor defensive girl that got beat - and he would not shut up.



They are some real nice guys.  They are also pansies and don't respond when a parent belittles them...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 4, 2019)

Zerodenero said:


> Unfortunately, the little fella suffers from a myopic degenerative napoleanistic kick-ball disease called Small-man syndrome. Worse, the dude doesn’t even have the capacity to see it
> 
> Empathy. For him. I have.


So true!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 4, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Well a large percentage of the incoming UCLA 2020 class are from this team so we will see how they fit in with how they have been taught to play for 8-10 years


You only play at UCLA if you can fit into the system.  The coach plays those that make the TEAM better.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 4, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> How were the parents? Probably ok due to the score... We went up 1-0 on them and the parents started shouting at the kids, telling them they are better at soccer than my DD's team, etc. One of the kids on our team stopped and shouted that she has not played kickball since 3rd grade recess - it was fabulous...  True story.


Didn't your daughter used to play for them?  Didn't you puff your chest out quite a bit when your daughter scored to kickball goals for them (on defensive errors)?  I sort of remember things changing in the second half when your player was man marked and the team adjusted to the kickball.  You used to be okay with it.   FYI Santa Clara doesn't play kickball....


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 4, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> They are some real nice guys.  They are also pansies and don't respond when a parent belittles them...


Memories....have I. W/the little squirt.

Chess....not checkers. 

LOL


----------



## Josep (Feb 5, 2019)

Morales has been whining this same line for years.  And he is no Johan Cruyff.  His training is pedestrian and he has the benefit of having rosters of players gifted to him.  If he were at some public South County HS, his results would be nothing like they are.  

 I don’t get the Baker hate.  Don’t play for them.  It’s one age group across the entire landscape of social soccer.  They’ve done well.  My kid has trained with Bakers multiple times and has played against them several times.   He’s no big deal.  And those kids are almost all committed.  So the parents had a mission and got it.  And college soccer is quite a lot of kickball too.  So not much of a departure. Bigger, stronger, faster doesn’t change.


----------



## Pitch pop (Feb 6, 2019)

Josep said:


> Morales has been whining this same line for years.  And he is no Johan Cruyff.  His training is pedestrian and he has the benefit of having rosters of players gifted to him.  If he were at some public South County HS, his results would be nothing like they are.
> 
> I don’t get the Baker hate.  Don’t play for them.  It’s one age group across the entire landscape of social soccer.  They’ve done well.  My kid has trained with Bakers multiple times and has played against them several times.   He’s no big deal.  And those kids are almost all committed.  So the parents had a mission and got it.  And college soccer is quite a lot of kickball too.  So not much of a departure. Bigger, stronger, faster doesn’t change.


Pretty much sums up the problem with soccer in the US and illustrates why the YNT’s are starting to struggle more than ever at the international level.


----------



## Josep (Feb 6, 2019)

Pitch pop said:


> Pretty much sums up the problem with soccer in the US and illustrates why the YNT’s are starting to struggle more than ever at the international level.



That could very well be true. But in this case, it’s popular to try to pile on the team that has amassed a lot of success at the club and HS levels.  But haters are going to hate, whether they are parents here or coaches at competing schools.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 7, 2019)

Josep said:


> That could very well be true. But in this case, it’s popular to try to pile on the team that has amassed a lot of success at the club and HS levels.  But haters are going to hate, whether they are parents here or coaches at competing schools.





Josep said:


> I don’t get the Baker hate.  Don’t play for them.  It’s one age group across the entire landscape of social soccer.  They’ve done well.  My kid has trained with Bakers multiple times and has played against them several times.   He’s no big deal.  And those kids are almost all committed.  So the parents had a mission and got it.  And college soccer is quite a lot of kickball too.  So not much of a departure. Bigger, stronger, faster doesn’t change.


I am interested in what you think of a coach that screams at the top of his lungs a long series of extremely negative comments (insults) across the field at one of his 15 year old players during a game for getting beat by a better player? 

What about a coach that takes 'bigger, stronger, faster' girls and doesn't try to develop them but just utilize them to win club or HS soccer to make the club look more appealing to uneducated customers (which is the vast majority)? 

People stating facts does not mean whining or hate. Facts are facts.


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Fact is that Baker wins and gets about 95% of his players to top D1 colleges. Who gives a hoot what style of soccer you play? Obviously the college recruiters dont care because he has Currently 2 comitted to Santa Clara, 1 to Stanford, 6 to UCLA, and 2 to Loyola. And thats just his Highschool team. Main job for a club coach is to Develop the girls to get to play in college. Seems like he is pretty successful at that. And while you’re  doing so  have fun winning national championships in club and CIF in Highschool. All this kickball stuff, who cares. Like telling the New England Patriots they have to be a passing team not a running team or their championships mean nothing. Ugly or pretty, a win is a win.


----------



## outside! (Feb 7, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Ugly or pretty, a win is a win.


Which sums up so much about what is wrong with US soccer.


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 7, 2019)

outside! said:


> Which sums up so much about what is wrong with US soccer.


Who cares about US soccer. This is about a girls club and highschool coach. Not his job to
Worry about the next US national team. Thats the job of the National team coaches to find girls they want. And dont say that these club coaches are tutoring or preparing the next group for the National team. National team players get to that level with or without coaches like baker. And last time I checked US soccer is still the best in the world and in a country where soccer is like our 5th top sport.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 7, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Fact is that Baker wins and gets about 95% of his players to top D1 colleges. Who gives a hoot what style of soccer you play? Obviously the college recruiters dont care because he has Currently 2 comitted to Santa Clara, 1 to Stanford, 6 to UCLA, and 2 to Loyola. And thats just his Highschool team. Main job for a club coach is to Develop the girls to get to play in college. Seems like he is pretty successful at that. And while you’re  doing so  have fun winning national championships in club and CIF in Highschool. All this kickball stuff, who cares. Like telling the New England Patriots they have to be a passing team not a running team or their championships mean nothing. Ugly or pretty, a win is a win.


While it is not my preferred style of play, I mostly agreed with  your points until you said this...."Main job for a club coach is to Develop the girls to get to play in college". While in theory, it is true, if you are applying that to Baker, that is where we disagree.  What he does well, and the blues in general, is that they do a great sales job.  While he may be repeating the same stats you listed to prospective players, what he leaves out is that like the girl that he is talking to, the girls he recruits are mostly developed before they get to blues.  That is how they get there to begin with. Somebody develops them, Blues notice and call the parents and the sales pitch begins. This is no secret!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> And last time I checked US soccer is still the best in the world and in a country where soccer is like our 5th top sport.


Bro, girls soccer and mens soccer are two very different things. The US has a ton more females playing soccer than any other country - possibly more than them all combined.


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 7, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> While it is not my preferred style of play, I mostly agreed with  your points until you said this...."Main job for a club coach is to Develop the girls to get to play in college". While in theory, it is true, if you are applying that to Baker, that is where we disagree.  What he does well, and the blues in general, is that they do a great sales job.  While he may be repeating the same stats you listed to prospective players, what he leaves out is that like the girl that he is talking to, the girls he recruits are mostly developed before they get to blues.  That is how they get there to begin with. Somebody develops them, Blues notice and call the parents and the sales pitch begins. This is no secret!!


Wrong. There our currently 7 girls on his 01 team that have been with him for over 6 years. 5 girls that have been there for over 4 years. So actually he is getting them really right when they are about to go 11v11. My daughter doesn’t play for the blues but has played against them for 8 years. Its the same core. Check back in 4 years and see where his current 07’s are. Then you can make or break your argument.


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 7, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Bro, girls soccer and mens soccer are two very different things. The US has a ton more females playing soccer than any other country - possibly more than them all combined.


Yes. But the majority of female professionals make no money as well as national team players. So the real goal is to play college. Not play for National team. National team is for a very small percentage so we should care about the masses, not .0001% of the girls playing club soccer.


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 7, 2019)

Agree, Blues develop thier players and they stay as long as they can until they are cut or get recruited by Slammers.


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 7, 2019)

jojosoccer said:


> Agree, Blues develop thier players and they stay as long as they can until they are cut or get recruited by Slammers.


Agree partly. Slammers cuts way more girls year to year then baker. I say baker, because blues and baker are not the same thing. He coaches there but his loyalty is way more proven then slammers and rest of blues staff


----------



## End of the Line (Feb 7, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Yes. But the majority of female professionals make no money as well as national team players. So the real goal is to play college. Not play for National team. National team is for a very small percentage so we should care about the masses, not .0001% of the girls playing club soccer.


Indeed.  The current youth soccer landscape helps girls get into college arguably at the expense of the WNT.  This is certainly better for society than the reverse situation in which youth soccer is focused on improving the WNT at the expense of education.  Regardless, soccer is a dead end for women with the exception of one player per year on average, and those are ridiculously stupid odds when you're deciding on the best soccer coach for your 13 year old daughter.  If someone wants to maximize their daughter's potentially realistic chances of getting into the likes of Stanford or UCLA via soccer, Baker is a solid and perhaps the best bet in SoCal.  But maybe he isn't if you want to maximize the chances your daughter will become an immortal soccer superstar who carries the WNT to glory some day - unless the last WC wasn't a fluke and the American style of direct play with its overpowering physicality and emotional strength really are more important in the women's game than Japanese team circus juggling.  But good luck picking a coach for your daughter because you're more interested in future WNT dominance than the possibility that she might have a meaningful professional (i.e. MBA, MD, JD and not NWSL) career.  Although we all appreciate your service to our country, Baker is losing no sleep, nor are the families of the girls who ended up at Stanford, UCLA, and the Ivies who moved on to real jobs. 

You might also want to steer clear of Baker if you need a comfort animal when you leave the house.  He might also play kickball with your maltipoo.


----------



## MarkM (Feb 7, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Wrong. There our currently 7 girls on his 01 team that have been with him for over 6 years. 5 girls that have been there for over 4 years. So actually he is getting them really right when they are about to go 11v11. My daughter doesn’t play for the blues but has played against them for 8 years. Its the same core. Check back in 4 years and see where his current 07’s are. Then you can make or break your argument.


This dude should be our early age national team scout.  He might not be the best coach, but the guy sure knows how to identify talent at an extremely early age.  It's uncanny.


----------



## ForumParent (Feb 7, 2019)

MarkM said:


> This dude should be our early age national team scout.  He might not be the best coach, but the guy sure knows how to identify talent at an extremely early age.  It's uncanny.


It sounds like you may be on to something!


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 7, 2019)

End of the Line said:


> Indeed.  The current youth soccer landscape helps girls get into college arguably at the expense of the WNT.  This is certainly better for society than the reverse situation in which youth soccer is focused on improving the WNT at the expense of education.  Regardless, soccer is a dead end for women with the exception of one player per year on average, and those are ridiculously stupid odds when you're deciding on the best soccer coach for your 13 year old daughter.  If someone wants to maximize their daughter's potentially realistic chances of getting into the likes of Stanford or UCLA via soccer, Baker is a solid and perhaps the best bet in SoCal.  But maybe he isn't if you want to maximize the chances your daughter will become an immortal soccer superstar who carries the WNT to glory some day - unless the last WC wasn't a fluke and the American style of direct play with its overpowering physicality and emotional strength really are more important in the women's game than Japanese team circus juggling.  But good luck picking a coach for your daughter because you're more interested in future WNT dominance than the possibility that she might have a meaningful professional (i.e. MBA, MD, JD and not NWSL) career.  Although we all appreciate your service to our country, Baker is losing no sleep, nor are the families of the girls who ended up at Stanford, UCLA, and the Ivies who moved on to real jobs.
> 
> You might also want to steer clear of Baker if you need a comfort animal when you leave the house.  He might also play kickball with your maltipoo.


Dang. When you put it that way ya Got me feeling like the dude is Braveheart/William Wallace....of soccer


----------



## Josep (Feb 7, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> I am interested in what you think of a coach that screams at the top of his lungs a long series of extremely negative comments (insults) across the field at one of his 15 year old players during a game for getting beat by a better player?
> 
> What about a coach that takes 'bigger, stronger, faster' girls and doesn't try to develop them but just utilize them to win club or HS soccer to make the club look more appealing to uneducated customers (which is the vast majority)?
> 
> People stating facts does not mean whining or hate. Facts are facts.



This is so silly.  So the guy yells.  I think he just does fine.  Again, CM complaining about his style is silly.  Newport Harbor plays them Friday.  You won’t see their coach saying “chuck gets all the recruits.”  

Aside 8-10 teams high school soccer is garbage anyway.  It’s just for kicks.  No pun intended.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 7, 2019)

I threw him out of a fall club game about 5 years ago for calling one of his players stupid.  That was after I had asked him to stop yelling at my AR then told him to stop yelling at me and to talk to his players in a respectful tone and no derogatory words.  That was about three weeks before he got thrown out of a game vs Surf at the Polo field.  That second ejection got him suspended for the remainder of the fall season.  His team did just fine without him on the bench yelling at them and degrading them.  So give credit to the players and not him for the team’s success.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 7, 2019)

Josep said:


> This is so silly.  So the guy yells.  I think he just does fine.  Again, CM complaining about his style is silly.  Newport Harbor plays them Friday.  You won’t see their coach saying “chuck gets all the recruits.”
> 
> Aside 8-10 teams high school soccer is garbage anyway.  It’s just for kicks.  No pun intended.


What would you do as a parent if a coach yelled at your kid for almost 20 seconds insults, told her she is dumb, etc? I do not find that silly.


----------



## Josep (Feb 7, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> What would you do as a parent if a coach yelled at your kid for almost 20 seconds insults, told her she is dumb, etc? I do not find that silly.



Look amigo, if you had a bad experience with him, I can respect that.  I’m not saying he’s a great person. Maybe he’s not for everyone.  He gets results.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Josep said:


> Look amigo, if you had a bad experience with him, I can respect that.  I’m not saying he’s a great person. Maybe he’s not for everyone.  He gets results.


Sounds like Mr Trump.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like Mr Trump.


Except for the “gets results” part.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 8, 2019)

Josep said:


> Look amigo, if you had a bad experience with him, I can respect that.  I’m not saying he’s a great person. Maybe he’s not for everyone.  He gets results.


And that's what all his parents say on the sidelines - win at all costs -doesn't matter how.  He definitely wins and that is mostly what people care about that support him.  For me, I am raising a strong and confident individual to be successful in the world and that means a woman that doesn't put up with verbal abuse and demeaning threats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Except for the “gets results” part.


Then you aren't paying attention.


----------



## End of the Line (Feb 8, 2019)

Zerodenero said:


> Dang. When you put it that way ya Got me feeling like the dude is Braveheart/William Wallace....of soccer


If you want to compare Baker to Scots, I must concede he's probably closer to MacBeth than William Wallace.


----------



## Josep (Feb 10, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> And that's what all his parents say on the sidelines - win at all costs -doesn't matter how.  He definitely wins and that is mostly what people care about that support him.  For me, I am raising a strong and confident individual to be successful in the world and that means a woman that doesn't put up with verbal abuse and demeaning threats.


String and confident aren’t as phased by abuse.  And, you can have the friendliest coach on the planet.  He’s only involved for 10 or so years.  Your boss has you the next 45-50.


----------



## Josep (Feb 10, 2019)

I believe the quote that the OP published here was from years past, or maybe CM just retrots that out every year.   Either way, maybe he should have been a little more focused on NHHS.  Congrats lady sailors for knocking off SM.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> String and confident aren’t as phased by abuse.  And, you can have the friendliest coach on the planet.  He’s only involved for 10 or so years.  Your boss has you the next 45-50.


I am not sure what your post is talking about.  It's ok to verbally abuse and demean a girl for 10 years because it is only a "short" time?  So during the most prominent developmental ages where a girl is forming her core identity for how she will function in the world, let's take one of the most impactful relationship during adolescence and have her tolerate demeaning and verbal abuse because later on she will just be at work for the next 40 years and can then  figure out what is right and wrong and  try to figure out how to set limits at that time?  Again, sounds like a parent that thinks win at any cost because the rest of that doesn't really matter.  Development at this age is not just about soccer development  but players are developing the rest (their minds and hearts) at that time also


----------



## Josep (Feb 11, 2019)

I would ask the kids or the parents of the kids who play with them.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 11, 2019)

Of course all of the parents and players  think it is just fine so I wouldn't need to ask them - if they thought there was a problem with it they would leave the team- everyone can make their own choices about this - it's not the choice I make for my DD


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 11, 2019)

Their bench should have a warning sign “Beware of Flying Clipboards”


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Of course all of the parents and players  think it is just fine so I wouldn't need to ask them - if they thought there was a problem with it they would leave the team- everyone can make their own choices about this - it's not the choice I make for my DD


It's hard to leave a high school team, especially one at an expensive private school.  Mark it up to an educational experience, I guess, as in "There are assholes everywhere, so get used to it".


----------



## Josep (Feb 11, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Of course all of the parents and players  think it is just fine so I wouldn't need to ask them - if they thought there was a problem with it they would leave the team- everyone can make their own choices about this - it's not the choice I make for my DD



That’s my point - we all make a choice.  That’s coach, club, level of play (to a degree.) I just Don’t understand the hate - not from you, but overall.  I don’t fault you for not wanting your kid there.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> That’s my point - we all make a choice.  That’s coach, club, level of play (to a degree.) I just Don’t understand the hate - not from you, but overall.  I don’t fault you for not wanting your kid there.


I do not know the man, but what I have read is that he verbally/emotionally abuses his players.  But his defenders say that it is OK since he gets his players into top colleges.  Isn't that argument essentially "the ends justify the means?"  Maybe it is just me, but it seems that we need to move forward as a society where it is not OK for coaches, bosses, people in power, etc.. to verbally or emotionally abuse those in their care.  Aren't we as a society saying that it is NOT OK for that kind of behavior in the workplace and in the boardroom, no matter what the results are?  why would we tolerate it from a soccer coach!?  Those that allow this behavior to go unchecked are part of the problem.  Demand better.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> That’s my point - we all make a choice.  That’s coach, club, level of play (to a degree.) I just Don’t understand the hate - not from you, but overall.  I don’t fault you for not wanting your kid there.


So based on your rating of my previous post, we are “dumb” if we chose not to have a Coach that degrades our kids, goes full psyco mode and throws temper tantrums on the sideline?

I just want to know where we stand.


----------



## Josep (Feb 11, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So based on your rating of my previous post, we are “dumb” if we chose not to have a Coach that degrades our kids, goes full psyco mode and throws temper tantrums on the sideline?
> 
> I just want to know where we stand.


We don’t stand anywhere.  I marked it dumb because you assume parents are ok with the behavior or that the behavior exists.  But this conversation is old.  The guy gets results.  Neither of our kids play for him, and neither do most of the people who comment about him or his tactics.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> We don’t stand anywhere.  I marked it dumb because you assume parents are ok with the behavior or that the behavior exists.  But this conversation is old.  The guy gets results.  Neither of our kids play for him, and neither do most of the people who comment about him or his tactics.


So you say I am “assuming the behavior exists”?  Because it does, fact.  You are right in that I “assume parents are ok with it”, but that is based on people whom choose to stay with the team despite the behavior.  

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> We don’t stand anywhere.  I marked it dumb because you assume parents are ok with the behavior or that the behavior exists.  But this conversation is old.  The guy gets results.  Neither of our kids play for him, and neither do most of the people who comment about him or his tactics.


Gregory....is that you?


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> That’s my point - we all make a choice.  That’s coach, club, level of play (to a degree.) I just Don’t understand the hate - not from you, but overall.  I don’t fault you for not wanting your kid there.


I don't have hate for him - actually feel sorry for him that he has to coach in that way and also overall just surprised that parents, especially fathers allow a man to berate their daughters they way he does.  It is not an assumption that the behavior exists, it can be witnessed from the sidelines anytime you play against him.


----------



## outside! (Feb 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> It is not an assumption that the behavior exists, it can be witnessed from the sidelines anytime you play against him.


Or when you are just walking by and wondering who the %&%# that *%#hole is.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 12, 2019)

I’d have loved to watch the J Serra v San Juan hills playoff game today. 
But a 3pm start time?  That sucks.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 12, 2019)

Based on how he treats his youngest team. I can only imagine how he treats older kids.


----------



## Sidekick (Feb 13, 2019)

I find this post hilarious cuz it sounds like a Poly parent whining about JS! Seems Poly pulled a fast one by asking the favor at 2nd in their league to be placed in Div 2 game playoffs so they’d never face JS. However, Wilson at 3rd in their league stood on their own! Way to go Wilson and shame on Poly for just wanting that status of a D2 win!!!  Millikan, 1st in their league were obviously the best in their league and proved it against a tough JS. First class Millikan!!


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 13, 2019)

Millikan must have played a close game 2-1 against JS.
What was the score of JSerra VS San Juan Hills?


----------



## Sidekick (Feb 13, 2019)

jojosoccer said:


> Millikan must have played a close game 2-1 against JS.
> What was the score of JSerra VS San Juan Hills?


Very close game with JS and Millikan. Last minute score in double overtime won the game for JS. The JS vs San Juan Hills final was 3-0.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 13, 2019)

Sidekick said:


> Very close game with JS and Millikan. Last minute score in double overtime won the game for JS. The JS vs San Juan Hills final was 3-0.


Millikan is a well coached team!


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I guess Los Al’s possesion style soccer didn’t  mean much. Jserra 3-0 blowout in CIF final. Three straight for a team that doesn’t play soccer per chuck morales.


----------



## Sidekick (Feb 23, 2019)

Obviously the Los Al coach doesn’t understand that he can’t play possession with his defensive players that are not near the same level as the forwards of JS. Los Al has two very strong players that didn’t have support. I believe one of the LA field players is also a Blues Baker player and the other #13 is a Blues U16 player.  Mr. Kickball knows something about soccer to win so many championships!  “The Player” is right! Congrats JSERRA!!


----------



## Sidekick (Feb 24, 2019)

The speed and tempo of JS was amazing up top! Their back line was ok but midfield was very strong. A win is a win! Just curious if anyone knows how many Blues Baker players start at JS?


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 24, 2019)

Sidekick said:


> The speed and tempo of JS was amazing up top! Their back line was ok but midfield was very strong. A win is a win! Just curious if anyone knows how many Blues Baker players start at JS?


10 out of the 11 starters are baker players.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 25, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Well I guess Los Al’s possesion style soccer didn’t  mean much. Jserra 3-0 blowout in CIF final. Three straight for a team that doesn’t play soccer per chuck morales.


The USWNT wins most of their games too. So what's your point?


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 25, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> The USWNT wins most of their games too. So what's your point?


The point is, who gives a crap what style of soccer you play. Just like who cares how the USWNT plays either. All this play the right way BS. Only sport you hear that term is in soccer. How about play to your strengths and win.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 25, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> The point is, who gives a crap what style of soccer you play. Just like who cares how the USWNT plays either. All this play the right way BS. Only sport you hear that term is in soccer. How about play to your strengths and win.


Nah. The point is playing that way used to work. Let's chat after the 2019 World Cup.


----------



## Theplayer (Feb 25, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Nah. The point is playing that way used to work. Let's chat after the 2019 World Cup.


Actually this thread was about Jserra and greg baker. They won CIF. So we can chat now. They won. End of story.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 25, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Actually this thread was about Jserra and greg baker. They won CIF. So we can chat now. They won. End of story.


Congrats. Good luck in the World Kick Ball Championships.


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

Theplayer said:


> Actually this thread was about Jserra and greg baker. They won CIF. So we can chat now. They won. End of story.


One more week for a bigger prize, right?


----------



## soccermama213 (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't care style what of soccer they play - I just think its stupid for a "club" high school team of recruited players getting to play a high school with their local talent. they should put the provate schools together to battle it out. I mean its like you always have an asterisk by your win


----------



## Josep (Mar 8, 2019)

soccermama213 said:


> I don't care style what of soccer they play - I just think its stupid for a "club" high school team of recruited players getting to play a high school with their local talent. they should put the provate schools together to battle it out. I mean its like you always have an asterisk by your win



Can we also then separate the schools by household income too?


----------



## soccermama213 (Mar 8, 2019)

Josep said:


> Can we also then separate the schools by household income too?


A school that recruits from all over is completely different t than a team that plays with its local players and makes do with rhatecer they have. Call it what you want but the win still has an asterisk


----------



## Dominic (Mar 9, 2019)

Congrats J Serra Girls !  And congrats to San Clemente Boys!  Wherever Baker goes his teams win going all the way  back to his Slammer days 14 years ago.


----------



## SoccerGeek (Mar 9, 2019)

What high school out there plays possesion soccer? 

None!!!!! lol


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 9, 2019)

In all fairness to other High Schools (Specifically the Public High Schools) and to other Club Teams, his teams are made up of All Stars mostly developed elsewhere.  Does anyone really believe that he would have the same results, which are impressive, if he were coaching at a public H.S. rather than a private H.S.


----------



## Sidekick (Mar 10, 2019)

Josep said:


> Can we also then separate the schools by household income too?





SoccerGeek said:


> What high school out there plays possesion soccer?
> 
> None!!!!! lol


Los Al tried to play possession but were defeated. They tried, but I’m sure it was tough to compete with girls that have played together at least 5-6 years. Could Los Al have been better with Baker as their coach? Is the Pope Catholic??? Absolutely, they would have been better!  It’s not that Los Al was bad, they just needed some adjustments and if Baker was coaching Los Al, the game would have been more competitive because he seems to make adjustments as needed.


----------



## outside! (Mar 10, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> What high school out there plays possesion soccer?
> 
> None!!!!! lol


Hoover High boys team.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 11, 2019)

outside! said:


> Hoover High boys team.


The Bloods play possession soccer now?  Southeast Diego gangs must be expanding their business.


----------



## outside! (Mar 11, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> The Bloods play possession soccer now?  Southeast Diego gangs must be expanding their business.


Not a comment I would have expected from you.

Have you seen them play? I have. Regularly stringing together 20 passes that build to a shot on goal seems like possession to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 11, 2019)

outside! said:


> Not a comment I would have expected from you.
> 
> Have you seen them play? I have. Regularly stringing together 20 passes that build to a shot on goal seems like possession to me.


I have never seen Hoover play.  I was joking.  I grew up in San Diego and when we played Hoover in football (in the late 80's early 90's) many of the players were Bloods.  Personally I don't watch high schools sports other than when my niece is playing.  I probably went to maybe 15 of my daughter's high school games throughout her career.  Just a joke.  Nothing meant by it.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 11, 2019)

soccermama213 said:


> I don't care style what of soccer they play - I just think its stupid for a "club" high school team of recruited players getting to play a high school with their local talent. they should put the provate schools together to battle it out. I mean its like you always have an asterisk by your win


Tell that to Mater Dei, kings of everything.  Kids drive from Inland Empire to play in Orange County.  Get scholarships.   No different than kids in clubs being recruited to play for club that is an hour away and being offered a scholarship.  Or Centennial Football that takes players from 4 other High Schools in the area as you can choose your school in the Corona/Norco region.   It is what it is.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 11, 2019)

Part of me does think private schools do need their own division.


----------



## Sidekick (Mar 11, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Part of me does think private schools do need their own division.


I don’t necessarily believe private schools should be in their ow division when it comes to playoffs. However, I think a scholarship is wrong for playing a sport in high school. Scholarships in high school should only be awarded to those in need of a better education, not athletics!! Bosco, MD, JS would be on an even playing field!!


----------



## Small but Slow (Mar 21, 2019)

How Baker do if he had AYSO talent?


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 21, 2019)

I guess we will never know


----------



## Sidekick (Mar 21, 2019)

soccermama213 said:


> A school that recruits from all over is completely different t than a team that plays with its local players and makes do with rhatecer they have. Call it what you want but the win still has an asterisk



Great point! JS won with a lot of players that are already coached by Baker. I can’t remember who pointed out that he had 10 starters from his team. I can’t say they are all the best. Their forwards were amazing and of course their goalie. One in the midfield really handled business! Also, only one very strong defensive player, she was on the outside and she’s a UCLA commit. Millikan played them and has only a couple of ECNL but most players are not. The Millikan (unknown) defense was amazing! In addition, Millikan players aren’t coached by their club team coach. Each year most HS coaches have to get their teams together so it’s definitely an advantage for Baker with his own players. Los Alamitos did an amazing job and should be proud of their accomplishments. Not sure how many starters they had from last year other than their freshman from last year and one defender. Their goalie is the real deal! Someone might be able to verify how many ECNL players they have. I just know of a few. Millikan will lose their best defender cuz she’s a senior so let’s see how they line up next year. I’m rooting for the public schools!!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 22, 2019)

Small but Slow said:


> How Baker do if he had AYSO talent?


Soccer Talent or Athletic Talent?


----------



## Frank (Mar 22, 2019)

Small but Slow said:


> How Baker do if he had AYSO talent?


He'd dominate AYSO


----------



## timbuck (Mar 22, 2019)

Frank said:


> He'd dominate AYSO


By bringing in ringers?
Sally’s dad is my assistant coach 
Julie is her cousin. 
Becky’s mom works and would need carpool help. They are my neighbor and I can drive her.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 24, 2019)

He'd also recruit the best twins in the AYSO pool


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Apr 26, 2019)

So good that they can send a non-soccer girl as a recruited soccer
athlete to Yale. Power of soccer osmosis, by just being nearby.


----------



## Zerodenero (Apr 26, 2019)

Gokicksomegrass said:


> So good that they can send a non-soccer girl as a recruited soccer
> athlete to Yale. Power of soccer osmosis, by just being nearby.


Tell me about it.....

Just keeps getting deeper.

https://apple.news/AHNnr_MffSj-duP2qo30AUg


----------



## timbuck (Apr 26, 2019)

“Mr. Singer wrote that he would “revise” the art materials to soccer, according to a filing, which said that he falsely listed her as a member of a junior national development team in China *and co-captain of a prominent club soccer team in southern California.”
*
Oooh this is getting good now.


----------

